

I Don't Give a Damn About Getting Into YC - mahesh_rm
http://blog.mahesh.io/2012/10/29/i-dont-give-a-damn-about-getting-into-yc/

======
agilord
Why does it bother you that others care about getting into YC? People have
different understanding of our world and their positions in that. It is fairly
legitimate for them to express what's on their mind and their feeling about
their actual priorities.

Having said that, I think you shouldn't care much about getting into YC. One
size doesn't fit all.

~~~
mahesh_rm
This was not my point: the headline and the whole post were meant to be
thought provoking. If I spent time to apply to YC it means that I obviously
care about it. And it's good that a program like this attracts a lot of smart
people. I just think it is really wrong to pass the message that YC is major
goal itself, at the point you need to "hack in" or attend online specific
preparation classes. It looks to me this approach just risks to shift too much
the baricenter from making things to showing off some standard sexy stuff.

